# Best heat reflector behind mancave pot belly?



## Ditchnbeer (15/5/15)

I've installed a pot belly in my mancave, it sits about 120mm away from a internal plaster wall. I need to reflect all the heat back away from my wall to heat up the mancave and to prevent burning the wall.
Initially I installed cement sheets on the wall but they cracked first time I fired up the pot belly and didn't reflect the heat very well.

Any suggestions for a cost effective reflective surface?


----------



## earle (15/5/15)

Reflective car sun visor?


----------



## Ditchnbeer (15/5/15)

I'll have a beer n think about that...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/5/15)

You could try sisalation over some colorbond, (the flatter roofing material) or some more cement sheet.


----------



## Ditchnbeer (15/5/15)

Sisalation + roofing sheet could work. I think cement sheet absorbs rather than reflects but happy to be wrong.


----------



## komodo (15/5/15)

Stainless steel sheet.

I'd have it off the wall though maybe 2"/50mm

Air is the best insulator - so you'd be using the stainless sheet as an isolator and reflector.


----------



## komodo (15/5/15)

also how fancy as **** is your mancave that its got plastered walls?!


----------



## Ditchnbeer (15/5/15)

Fancy as all ****


----------



## Camo6 (15/5/15)

120mm off the wall sounds a tad too close to me. We had a pot belly when growing up that was probably 300mm off an exposed double brick wall and dem bricks got damn hot when it was cranking. Can you move it a tad and put thicker cement sheet or bricks behind it? Nice job on the pot belly too.


----------



## Lincoln2 (15/5/15)

I love Uma. 

Corrugated iron.

I have to drive to Nimbin tomorrow morning - oh dear.


----------



## komodo (22/5/15)

Ditchnbeer said:


> Fancy as all ****


****.

How much do you charge rent?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/5/15)

Get some off cut galv sheet 2-3mm thick and prop it up with legs so it can sit half way between wall and pot belly. Should create enough air insulation gap behind to not heat wall too much.

I used some galv as a backing reflector in my wood fire place recently and it works a treat. Even has direct flames licking it


----------



## Dave70 (22/5/15)

Get some fiberglass exhaust wrap of e bay and wrap the lot. Would look totally ******* boss.


----------



## Ditchnbeer (22/6/15)

A story in pictures:

So at 8am Saturday morning the dawg thought the pot belly was the best thing ever!

Then one hour later:


Yea well it was a 'tad' too close and the insulation caught fire inside the wall. Scare **** out of us to see flames shooting up the internal wall. 

Needless to say a rethink n rebuild is required...


----------



## Camo6 (22/6/15)

Thank God you're all OK and picked up on it in time and hadn't gone to bed.
Did you get a few head shakes from the CFA boys?

Had a neighbour near our farm who's boyfriend installed the flue in the roof space. He used wire to secure the flue to the rafters and the wire got so hot it burnt half the house down.

Once again, glad you're all OK.


----------



## Ditchnbeer (22/6/15)

The 3 of us were standing in ffront of the fire when we noticed the smoke.
The CFA boys weren't condescending or negative in any way, they were helpful and friendly at all times. I think the issue was obvious to all.


----------



## bullsneck (22/6/15)

More importantly, when are we invited around to your fancy as **** cave?


----------

